# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] FLATRON W2234S

## radiotimes

Εχω την παραπανω οθονη που ειχε το προβλημα μολις ανοιγε εσβηνε μετα απο λιγο.Παρηγγειλα ενα τροφοδοτικο απο ALIEXPRRES μου ηρθε εχτες το εβαλα και οταν παταω το power ανοιγει αλλα σβηνει και ξανανοιγει 2-3 φορες μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει.Παιζει αλλα τα μπουτον δεν κανουν τιποτα δεν ανταποκρινονται.
Παιζει να εχει θεμα και το mainboard???????

----------


## elektronio

Κατά πάσα πιθανότητα έχει πρόβλημα κάποια από τις λάμπες CCFL. Αν μυρίσεις τις γωνίες στο πάνελ, όπου έχει μυρωδιά εκεί έχει κακή επαφή η λάμπα. Το inverter που ανάβει τις λάμπες αν δεν βλέπει κάποια λάμπα κόβει και τις σβήνει όλες. Παρατήρησε αν η οθόνη παίζει ακόμη την εικόνα που θα έπρεπε να βλέπεις χωρίς να φωτίζεται από πίσω (δεν φαίνεται εύκολα).

----------

radiotimes (22-12-16)

----------

